# West Palm/Jupiter FL rides?



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm visiting family over the holidays in Jupiter. I'm considering bringing my bike. Anyone knwo of some good rides and group rides in the area? Consider my ability as a reasonably good cat 3.

Thanks


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Call up these guys. They might be able to direct you.

http://www.theracersedge.net/contact.htm

http://www.geocities.com/johnkwas40/sched.html


----------



## anthemracer (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be in jupiter from 12/30-1/1. Jupiter island to the north is really nice. As you go south it starts to get really busy (traffic). If your going to be around let me know. We could probably drum something up for one morning...


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

i used to live in jupiter, call j town bikes or cycle science for some ride info. There is always a saturday and sunday ride that meets near jupiter beach. starts around 7 or 730, i cant recall. The ride can be fast pasted or slower depending on how frisky everyone is feeling.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i posted similarly a while back & didn't turn up much. iI'll be there sat.-sat. for the holidays. drop me a line if you want to catch up, otherwise look for a black fixed-gear on the A1A (pretty much all there is), somewhere between boca and jupiter island.


----------

